# forgotten password on ipod



## cwdiver (Dec 21, 2007)

I have frogetten my screen lock password. I have tried to reset the ipod also have done a sync on itune. not sure what to try next


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60983


----------

